# Crysis demo problems/crashes etc. list



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

I didn't see one of these up yet.

64bit crysis.exe hangs at the first .bik screen where it mentions not to redistribute the demo blahblah.
32 bit Crysis.exe runs, but the current issue is random crash, even while in options menu. 




I have read elsewhere that the demo released for EA preorder customers had issues with the 64bit.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 27, 2007)

a lot of people are having problems with the 64bit version... as for the 32bit, i can't really help ya there.


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 27, 2007)

I fixed my problem, so I am editing my post.

When I re-loaded the game, even with my old drivers, changing gamma/brightness/contrast did the trick the second time.  I don't care why it didn't work the first time, it works fine now.


----------



## a111087 (Oct 27, 2007)

wow, you get 30fps with your system


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, fortunatley the 32bit one is random so... well I suppose in some ways that's more fortunate.


If anyone is wondering it is not the intro videos that are causing the 64bit crash.
I've already removed the intros and it goes straight to the main menu then hangs.


Did successfully get 32bit options finished so let's see if it crashes at the beach.


@Behemeko

I haven't heard or seen anything like that so far, and definatley haven't heard much from ATI users; will keep looking.


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 27, 2007)

newconroer said:


> @Behemeko
> 
> I haven't heard or seen anything like that so far, and definatley haven't heard much from ATI users; will keep looking.



I don't know what I am currently using, but I just downloaded 7.10, and I'm going to see if that fixes it, but how do I figure out what the drivers are again?  I haven't checked them since I bought the x800, so I don't remember. 

I think you edited, because you asked about Nvidia drivers, lol.  I was like, WTF!?  Now I get it.


----------



## wiak (Oct 27, 2007)

works fine here
catalyst 7.10 64-bit on vista x64
X1800 XT 512MB
no crash what so ever
using 64-bit bin


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

I wonder if the 64bit really does offer some improvement because as it is, I have everything on very high, at 1280 and I dip under 25fps at times, but I get no mouse lag or stuttering. The game just keeps on playing fine. I'm waiting for a big explosion, otherwise I think Crysis broke my FRAPS.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

The 64bit now works for me. Fairly certain it was a conflicting GPU profile being duplicated in Nhancer.

However, if you noticed there's no AF option via the in game settings. I could easily see right away that the blur was too close for my liking. I set it to be forced via the GPU and it causes white/beige anomalies on some of the distance tree tops and grass, at any AF setting. I checked the games .cfg file and there's no mention of AF, nor in the Readme.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 27, 2007)

Mine works fine, 1280x1024, at med settings all through.  Very smooth.  Short demo but...  very good.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

Shader quality is pretty relevant for FPS returns.

Going from Very High to Medium will give back over 20-25 FPS. I can barely see a difference, especially at night.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 27, 2007)

i played it on medium but having wierd mouse and keyboard problems and hdrr problems


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

hdrr? hard disk?

Sometimes I wish I still had an older computer sitting around so I could see whether or not some of the features that make no FPS difference on my newer ones, actually does make a difference.

It's really annoying when you have all these 'advanced' options, where you cannot see a performance difference or a difference in real time visuals/physics. But then again, they might tax old hardware quite heavily.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 27, 2007)

HDRR > High dynamic range rendering


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

How do you know your having HDR issues? It wasn't an in game option no?

You trying to force it through the GPU?


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 27, 2007)

no i had it also in bioshock when hdrr is on strange lines at the edge of the screen


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

I wasn't aware Bio had native HDR, none of the configuration files made that apparent.

But, Crysis is supposed to have it natively, yet you cannot enable/disable. Which might be a real shit given your problem.

Well, you got three weeks or so to contact Crytek and inquire!


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 27, 2007)

settings gfx to medium with 2xAA makes the game run at <1fps for me,  changed to low and it runs silky smooth except for the odd millisecond pause when loading new stuff but i only have 1gb of ram,  more tests later....no problems at all other than that with the 32bit version.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2007)

Spooky, have you tried higher settings all around, but dropping the shader level way down?


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 27, 2007)

nah not had time yet, loads of other stuff to do so i've not had time to play it, i've only looked which is typical lol

i had to reinstall drivers too as for some reason my gfx get all corrupt with certain games if i install CCC, only ever happened with the x1950pro and i dont know if its an issue with just my card


----------



## krieg (Oct 27, 2007)

i had this problem too but i fixed it now. i opened a lot of sites, looking for a fix for the low fps i get on crysis and random crashes and i came across this site : http://www.gamingnewslink.com/2007/10/27/fix-for-crysis-demo-errors-crashes-and-faqs/

=\ hope the fixes there would work for you too. cheers.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Oct 27, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Spooky, have you tried higher settings all around, but dropping the shader level way down?



ok i tried that.

set all to medium but accidently set shaders to high with no AA and i got around 15-25 fps and bad stutters,   
set shaders to low and got 30-40 fps but still bad stutters.  
set texture to low aswell and it runs fairly smooth at 30-40fps

AA kills the game for me, any settings with it enabled and i get <1fps

all at 1280x1024


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 27, 2007)

my hdrr problem is fixed with ccc 7,10 i used ccc 7,9


----------



## Darknova (Oct 27, 2007)

1280x1024 at high. 64-bit. No problems, except occasional stutters when loading, but nothing game-breaking.


----------



## mk_ln (Oct 27, 2007)

i cant seem to get the 64-bit version to run; the 32-bit version runs fine at medium but the 64-bit will just freeze even before i get to the menu.


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 28, 2007)

Yesterday, I had it running fine.  Now today, even after an un-install, and re-installation, whenever I try to run either the game, or one of its benchmarks, the screen goes black for half a second, and returns to normal without the game or benchmark ever starting.  Any suggestions?

This is the message I get now, which is complete and utter bullshit as I was running the game fine, albeit slowly yesterday.. :-(  I can't seem to override it, but I haven't tryed anything, so any suggestion would be much appreciated, I can't believe i am the only person playing this game getting this message.. :-(


----------



## niko084 (Oct 28, 2007)

32-bit version runs fine on my 64-bit vista, 64-bit just locks up first thing and doesn't go anywhere... Intro graphics are screwed, like half of them show the other don't work at all..
But once it hits the menu its fine... Really odd, w/e..


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 28, 2007)

Ran fine without any probs... except for once where the game decided to change resolution.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 28, 2007)

@Morgoth

Glad to hear you sorted the HDR.


@Behemko

I know you were experiencing contrast/gamma issues, I suspect you got that sorted, but how did you go about doing it?



For those having 64bit executable issues with Nvidia cards. One known cause of the hang/lock up, is when using the 169.01 drivers, the nvapps.xml file contains a new configuration profile for Crysis. Make sure you do not have a duplicate profile. This can be viewed/changed with Nvcontrol panel or Nhancer. Once you have sorted the crashing, you can play it with the 169 drivers, however only Ntune and Expertool programs will allow you to overclock. Rivatuner does not support it at all, it will not register core/memory values. It is suggested to not bother with 169.01, as 163.69 works well. You can also use the new DX9c November package, but it is not required.



It is believed there are several reasons behind the 64 bit crashing, but this is one that stands out as the most likely culprit.


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 28, 2007)

newconroer said:


> @Behemko
> 
> I know you were experiencing contrast/gamma issues, I suspect you got that sorted, but how did you go about doing it?



When I loaded up the demo a second time, and changed the contrast and brightness to 60% and the gamma all the way up to 75% it worked the second time.  I don't know why, it just did.  And it looked pretty good in those respective areas until the game said it would no longer play for me.


----------



## X800 (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a broblem with the sound when i use the realteks hd driver ver 1,79 .The sound disapeared but i uppdated to 1.80 and now the sound works perectly.


----------



## tomgregory (Oct 28, 2007)

*Help!!!*

hi im not sure if this is the right place but anyway...
i downloaded the crysis demo yesterday and tried to start playing - as you do
however in the images you can see there is like a weird rectangle in the upper left 1/4 and that my rifle is see-through, like a cloack but with nothing engaged.  also the scenery is invisible and mucked up, meaning that it is completely unplayable because i cant see enemies or scenery.  
i opened up the text thingy and it mentions some errors which i think could be related to it.

i would be grateful if someone could propose a way to rectify it
thanks

also my system specs
amd x2 4200+ (2x 2.2ghz)
2gb OCZ DDR2 RAM
OC'ed pre-OC'ed 7900gs
HDD- do you really care???


----------



## Zotie (Oct 28, 2007)

*Crysis and my computer*

Ok, my set up is a Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 ghz, 4 gbs of ram, HTO Striker, and a 8800 Gts 320...
and my computer is crapin out! its says i shuld run it on medium, and its still lagging, i get like 30 and below frames. I reinstalled the game, my drivers for the graphics card and the sound card and my mobo... idk wtf is wrong, some 1 HELP ME!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 28, 2007)

tomgregory-

Are your drivers the newest, I know Nvidia already had released a driver that specifically fixed a few problems with Crysis...

Also pre-overclocked, it may be getting hot and artifacting, although it doesn't look like artifacting I am used to seeing its worth checking how hot its getting.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 28, 2007)

Zotie said:


> Ok, my set up is a Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4 ghz, 4 gbs of ram, HTO Striker, and a 8800 Gts 320...
> and my computer is crapin out! its says i shuld run it on medium, and its still lagging, i get like 30 and below frames. I reinstalled the game, my drivers for the graphics card and the sound card and my mobo... idk wtf is wrong, some 1 HELP ME!



What os?
What resolution?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 28, 2007)

I am having graphics glitches. Sometimes a mountain will vanish, sometimes a box and sometimes my gun. It's really annoying.


----------



## Behemoko (Oct 28, 2007)

Anybody know how to override this?  I had the demo running 2 days ago @ 10-20 FPS, so I know this isn't true, but I don't know how to override it..


----------



## Steevo (Oct 28, 2007)

It wont run for me. When I look at the game file it states that it has a runaway thread.




I hate games like this, a completely stable systems, and it fucks up. Almost like TDU by Atardi.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2007)

newconroer said:


> I didn't see one of these up yet.
> 
> 64bit crysis.exe hangs at the first .bik screen where it mentions not to redistribute the demo blahblah.
> 32 bit Crysis.exe runs, but the current issue is random crash, even while in options menu.
> ...





I use XP Pro x64 and i have had no problems at all..


----------



## Zotie (Oct 29, 2007)

niko084 said:


> What os?
> What resolution?



I !just! got Vista 64Bit, thats wut im using
and i tried it on my native 1680 1050, then 1440 900 and then i tried lower res's that didnt have widescreen and there was no or bairly ne difference.


----------



## erocker (Oct 29, 2007)

Zotie said:


> I !just! got Vista 64Bit, thats wut im using
> and i tried it on my native 1680 1050, then 1440 900 and then i tried lower res's that didnt have widescreen and there was no or bairly ne difference.



Your video card doesn't have enough vmem to keep up with Crysis on anything over medium.  Your processor should be overclocked to at least 2.8ghz and most importantly make sure your computer is updated with all the latest drivers.  64-bit Vista is a complete waste as well.


----------



## Zotie (Oct 29, 2007)

erocker said:


> Your video card doesn't have enough vmem to keep up with Crysis on anything over medium.  64-bit Vista is a complete waste as well.


How do i not have enof Vmem to run ne thing over medium if my bro with the same card can run it on Very High perfectly fine!, i didnt buy 64bit btw 
Let me rephrase, the max requirements is a 512, but still, thats dif even if i have 320, its the card more then the amount...

I have all the latest drivers for my vid card sound card and mobo


----------



## tomgregory (Oct 29, 2007)

*niko -*

hi thanks i downloaded the new forceware patches, reinstalled it and restarted several times, but nothing seems to make a difference...

what else can i try?


----------



## dliedke (Oct 29, 2007)

Behemoko said:


> Yesterday, I had it running fine.  Now today, even after an un-install, and re-installation, whenever I try to run either the game, or one of its benchmarks, the screen goes black for half a second, and returns to normal without the game or benchmark ever starting.  Any suggestions?
> 
> This is the message I get now, which is complete and utter bullshit as I was running the game fine, albeit slowly yesterday.. :-(  I can't seem to override it, but I haven't tryed anything, so any suggestion would be much appreciated, I can't believe i am the only person playing this game getting this message.. :-(




I got a similar issue. The problem was that when I loaded any save game the game aborts and return to Windows. If I start a new game, wait for the load and then load a save game it works.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 31, 2007)

I doubt any of this will get stickied, as it's concerning the demo, but hopefully some of this information will still be accessible in a couple weeks, as it may indeed pertain to the retail as well.

For 64 bit executable issues (and possibly others) : (This is what I came up with so far, but it's not 100%)

==============================
There are several reasons why the 64 bit may not work.

The first was the leaked pre-order version of the SP Demo. It had 64 bit executable issues.
It is recommended to use the rereleased public version.

The second was the 169.01 drivers. They apparently have done more harm than good, and their main focus was to help optimize some GPU hardware that had fallen by the wayside, which was a concern given that the SP demo is considerably old; rather than particularly increase performance, which, is a bit of a moot point, given the age of the demo. They also do not work with RivaTuner. And I suspect these new ones do not as well, as even the 2.06 version of Riva only covers the 163.7X series and older.

The third was some users, especially those using Nhancer, had multiple profiles in their Nvidia control panel or Nhancer database. Also, if you do not have duplicate or multiple profiles, you should at least remove the executable that the profile points to, and replace it with the newly installed 64 bit one. And, make sure that Vsync is OFF, through whatever tools you use to define game settings outside of the game, force Vsync OFF!!!



There is another quirky suggestion that seem to have 'done the trick for some. That was to set GPU to default clocks, run the game in 32bit mode, set your visuals, save and exit, reboot, then run in 64bit. If it works, then modify clock settings (Though this one sounds like 'hot-air,' and they probably just turned vsync off unknowingly and voila, it worked!).


----------



## Nisei (Nov 5, 2007)

I ran the 64 bit exe under Vista x64 and changed my video settings. Then clicked OK and the thing crashed. Now whenever I get to the menu screen (64 and 32 bit versions) the thing locks up and ten seconds later I get a black screen and Vista says my video driver has crashed. I'm using the ForceWare 163.69 drivers. Is there any way to manually alter a cfg file to reset it to default graphics settings?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes you could, but I don't know what the default amounts were. You could uninstall > reinstall, if you don't mind doing that, unless someone has a copy of the default .cfg.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't even play the demo anymore. Even after a couple of uninstall and reinstalls all textures disappear and it's just a jumbled mass of flashing gray, other colors and bright light. No longer playable at all, dunno why either. All my other games and TimeShift run flawlessly.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Nov 6, 2007)

try reinstalling your video drivers,  if that doesn't work then install the drivers only without any CCC or other software like atitool


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 6, 2007)

*Loading savedgame crash bug:- Solutions*

Just when I thought Crysis demo was running fine for me, I went to start it up again to find if I chose load game from the menu it will go to the loading screen, get to 100% then crash to windows.

Solutions
Start new game then load old game, this is the only way your save will load.
or
Start new game, all saves from this new game should load without crashes.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Nov 6, 2007)

tomgregory said:


> hi im not sure if this is the right place but anyway...
> i downloaded the crysis demo yesterday and tried to start playing - as you do
> however in the images you can see there is like a weird rectangle in the upper left 1/4 and that my rifle is see-through, like a cloack but with nothing engaged.  also the scenery is invisible and mucked up, meaning that it is completely unplayable because i cant see enemies or scenery.
> i opened up the text thingy and it mentions some errors which i think could be related to it.
> ...





Set your video settings to "Application Controlled"....try not forcing settings through the Control Panel except for AF.....leave AA set to Application Controlled....or Off.....I had the same Issue on my x1950XTX Until I turned AA off....then discovered I could run 2-4xAA set through the game Instead.

Hope It helps.


----------

